

Teehan+Lax joins Facebook - uptown
http://www.teehanlax.com/

======
dimillian
"Although, we were ultimately not acquired by Facebook, this framework helped
us, and key members of our company, make the decision to join Facebook." -> Ah
OK.

~~~
uptown
More details on this part of the story:

[https://medium.com/@krogsgard/the-story-teehan-lax-isnt-
tell...](https://medium.com/@krogsgard/the-story-teehan-lax-isnt-
telling-5b58e6109e88)

So about 40 people from their company aren't included in the deal.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I could easily see 40 people who live in Toronto not wanting to pull up and
move to the San Francisco Bay Area.

That said, the posting does read a bit like the partners were tired of doing
all the work of running a company and wanted someone else to be the 'boss' for
a while. I can understand that feeling as well.

~~~
eigenvector
Have you been to Toronto? I think you underestimate the degree to which
America, and particularly NYC and SF, are glamorous to Canadians who've spent
their careers doing largely the same work for about half as much money.

Citation: Lived in Toronto for most of my life

~~~
hobonumber1
Contrary to your perspective, I've grown up in Toronto, lived in the Bay Area,
and have come back to Toronto because I genuinely feel it's a more balanced
city to live in.

~~~
eigenvector
Sure, but that's not the point. The average Torontonian has never been to SF
and doesn't have first-hand knowledge for comparison. A lot of young, naive
people see it as the figurative land of milk and honey where everybody is
driving a Tesla, making $200k and there are no winters.

------
josefresco
Is everyone aqui-hired by Facebook required to say something like "we like
what we do, but at Facebook we get to work on something that is used by a
billion people!" I swear, every single blog post announcing an exit,
acquisition or hire by Facebook includes this.

Is that it? Is that the ultimate metric by which a developer or entrepreneur
measures success? So what if you're contributions are going to be used by a
billion people - Facebook is fluff, an advertising supported business where
the product is free to use and the usage data is mined for revenue.

I feel like what they're really saying is "Facebook wrote me a giant check
that I couldn't refuse" \- why is that so hard to say? I don't think many
working for Facebook leap out of bed thinking they're going to change the
world - but your startup might.

Man up, admit when you're being paid enough to silence your discontent or burn
your old bridges for the city on the hill.

~~~
danielha
Why is so hard to believe that some people would be excited to continue what
they love doing, but potentially supercharged at Facebook? Clearly it's not
for you, but it doesn't seem far-fetched. And like everything else in life,
I'm sure there were multiple dimensions to this -- including a good dollar
offer.

Oh right, they should be tacky and talk about money instead.

------
mikejarema
I hope they keep [http://labs.teehanlax.com/](http://labs.teehanlax.com/) up
and running, so really awesome projects and cases studies there. It'd be a
shame for that to ultimately be pulled down.

I don't think archive.org would be enough to keep it intact and useable. Are
there any other archiving services built for JS-heavy web sites?

~~~
sogen
TBH sites never look the same when seen in archive.org, they must be leaving
some stuff out, even if in theory it should make no difference if all the
files and URLs were replicated.

------
rrrx3
Been let go on a Friday, and it is seriously one of the shittiest things you
can do to a person. Here's to hoping those folks who aren't joining FB land on
their feet. I'm sure they will.

------
sogen
our incredible journey

